# buffered (química)



## iowtrans

Field and topic:
Chemical processes of hair coloring solutions....

I could not find a defnition for the adjective "buffered"...how would you translate this?
Thank you!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Creme Developers are buffered and stabilized to insure strength.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hello, Iowtrans, welcome to the forum!
I have found *to buffer = neutralizar*.
I hope it helps.
Cheers from Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Kolthoff

iowtrans said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Chemical processes of hair coloring solutions....
> 
> I could not find a defnition for the adjective "buffered"...how would you translate this?
> Thank you!
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Creme Developers are buffered and stabilized to insure strength.


 
Un bufer en química es una solución reguladora o amortiguadora del pH (el grado de acidez o alcalinidad de la solución).

*Buffered *yo lo traduciría como *amortiguado*

Saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## Kolthoff

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Hello, Iowtrans, welcome to the forum!
> I have found *to buffer = neutralizar*.
> I hope it helps.
> Cheers from Madrid.
> EVA.


 
Hola Eva,

No es equivalente amortiguar que neutralizar.

Amortiguar es acondicionar una solución para disminuir su cambio de pH frente al agregado de ácidos o álcalis.

Neutralizar es agregar ácido o base a una solución alcalina o ácida respectivamente para acercar su pH a 7.0

Espero no haber confundido más las cosas,

Saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Kolthoff.
Yo no dije que amortiguar era equivalente a neutralizar.
Sólo que encontré en un diccionario *to buffer: neutralizar*.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Kolthoff

Es que buffer es amortiguar o regular. 
Y lo que yo digo es que amortiguar y neutralizar no son la misma cosa.

Por las dudas, ¿cuál es la fuente donde aparece que buffer es neutralizar? Nunca había visto que buffer se tradujera así anteriormente.

Gracias y saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

www.ultralingua.net
EVA.


----------



## Kolthoff

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> www.ultralingua.net
> EVA.


 
Pues sí, una de las posibles traducciones que da ese diccionario es neutralizar (como verbo). En la misma lista pero como sustantivo da también amortiguador.
Y en la definición en inglés muestra que es *4.* An ionic compound that resists changes in its pH. 

Todavía no logro entender cómo buffer (usándolo como un verbo) puede ser igual a neutralizar. 

En el caso que genera la pregunta se quiere traducir el adjetivo *buffered.* 

Gracias por el vínculo. 

Saludos,

Kolthoff.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Y fíjate que, en otro contexto, a* buffered drug* puede ser un fármaco que contenga protector gástrico...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## rholt

"... are buffered and stabilized to insure strength."
creo que sera: 
"... estan amortiguado y estabilizado para asegurar su potencia."


----------



## Kolthoff

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Y fíjate que, en otro contexto, a* buffered drug* puede ser un fármaco que contenga protector gástrico...
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


 
Interesante, tampoco lo habia visto utilizado en ese contexto, pero tiene mucho sentido. Séría un fármaco con capacidad amortiguadora. La protección gástrica, si no me equivoco, consistiría en evitar cambios bruscos de pH.

Me gustaría que algún otro forero nos dé luz acerca del uso de buffer (verbo) con la acepción de neutralizar. Ahora me pica la intriga!

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

Kolthoff.


----------



## rholt

Acidity and alkalinity , what is pH ? -A *buffer* is a specially prepared solution with two important qualities; it resists  changes in pH, and it has a specific pH value at a specific temperature. *...

Webster: 
buffer:         something that protects or shields
neutralizer: to make neutral; neither acid nor basic

Buffering does not by definition make neutral. MgO is a buffer. An excess of MgO in a solution ensures that as dissolved MgO is neutralized, some of the excess dissolves, maintaining the pH near 10. 


*


----------



## budamdrd

rholt said:
			
		

> Acidity and alkalinity , what is pH ? -A *buffer* is a specially prepared solution with two important qualities; it resists changes in pH, and it has a specific pH value at a specific temperature. *...*
> 
> *Webster: *
> *buffer: something that protects or shields*
> *neutralizer: to make neutral; neither acid nor basic*
> 
> *Buffering does not by definition make neutral. MgO is a buffer. An excess of MgO in a solution ensures that as dissolved MgO is neutralized, some of the excess dissolves, maintaining the pH near 10. *


 

Hola a todos!

No quisiera equivocarme pero esto en química se denomína una "solución tampón".

*Soluciones tampón (buffer) *
Las soluciones tampón, denominadas tambien soluciones buffer, son aquéllas que ante la adición de un ácido o base son capaces de reaccionar oponiendo la parte de conponente básica o ácida para mantener fijo el pH


Un saludo,

Remark: if you are looking for information about color solutions, Also you could look for "solucion coloidal" or "coloides".


----------



## mrs019

totalmente de acuerdo com budamdrd. En química por buffered, por ejemplo una solución, se entiende que está tamponada, es decir, que ante adiciones moderadas de ácido o de base mantiene su pH original, si se trata de un tampón ácido base.

Hay otros tipos de soluciones tamponadas, por ejemplo, redox, que mantendrían su potencial redox, frente a pequeñas adiciones de oxidantes o de reductores. Pero sería el mismo fundamento.


----------



## iowtrans

Muchisimas gracias a todos por toda la informacion!!!!

LS


----------

